# Who has used this link for freshwater fishing regs



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Is that the link off of FWC's site, where you have scroll around like crazy to read anything?  If it is, then you have my opinion.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Someone spent a lot of time and resources for something that you can pick up almost anywhere for free. The went and "junked it all up" with the flash.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

I never have, but now I'm a little ticked. That is incredibly annoying.


----------



## Unclebob (Dec 10, 2008)

It kept my attention for 7.6 seconds.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> It kept my attention for 7.6 seconds.


OK, so I'm not alone that the state's info is a total PITA. Our license $$ went to waste, I suppose. 

Trouble is, there's stuf in there we NEED!

What the heck are the regulations for freshwater catfish anyways? Say in Stick Marsh and Okeechobee? I'm guessing 6, as that's the only reg I could find in that whole time-wasting site, but not sure.

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

The old format is lower on page but FWC
has to justify the tech's salaries...

to find catfish regs in pdf use the pdf text find window


non-flash freshie regs:

http://floridafisheries.com/pdf/08FLFW_rules_web.pdf

salt regs:

http://myfwc.com/marine/regulation.htm


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> The old format is lower on page but FWC
> has to justify the tech's salaries...
> 
> to find catfish regs in pdf use the pdf text find window
> ...


Brett, oh Ginsu master of the web, either I'm blind or just plain stupid but I can't find the regs for the stick marsh in there to save my life. 

-T


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

open the pdf link
let all 6.06 meg of data load completely
in the search window of the pdf type in "stick marsh"
hit the enter key
wait about 14 seconds for the process to run
and this is what you get:

St. Johns River Water Management Area
(Farm 13, including the Stick Marsh)
Indian River and Brevard counties:
Black bass must be released immediately.


try it yourself for "catfish" they're everywhere...


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

That's funny!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> open the pdf link
> let all 6.06 meg of data load completely
> in the search window of the pdf type in "stick marsh"
> hit the enter key
> ...


Yes, still doesn't answer the question on the catfish regs for the stick marsh though! There is no regulation listed as far as I can tell. 

Does that mean that one is allowed to keep more than the 6 shown on other bodies of water which seems to be the norm? 

It would be a lot easier for them to simply write "no size/bag limit on catfish" than not listing anything at all. Leaving no indication of the actual regulations dealing with catfish leaves too many people wondering.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Is there a standard state-wide reg on catifish listed somewhere?

I would think if there is not a stick marsh-specific regulation, then the standard reg would apply.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

_Special bag and length limits apply to some lakes, rivers (see Special Limits) and Fish Management Areas (see FMAs). Other fishes considered to be nongame fishes have no bag or possession limits, except as noted in individual Fish Management Area regulations. _

_Nongame Fish - all freshwater fish are defined
as non-game fish, except grass carp and fish defined as freshwater game fish. Note: Alligator gar require a scientific collector’s permit to take._

From http://floridafisheries.com/rules.html#Nongame

Brett quoted the stick Marsh exception above, no mention of catfish.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://floridafisheries.com/rules.html#General%20Regs



> General Statewide Bag and Length Limits (Up to Index)
> Special bag and length limits apply to some lakes, rivers (see Special Limits) and Fish Management Areas (see FMAs). Other fishes considered to be nongame fishes have no bag or possession limits, except as noted in individual Fish Management Area regulations.


----------

